# Cams 1v2p transfer sheet sliding on placement



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

HI I've been working with a cams 1v2p for the last 2 months. I've recently come across an issue where my designs were getting messed up.. straight slanted lines and gaps between stones, overlapping stones, etc....

After some technical adjustments with support we determined it wasnt an equipment issue, and after some detective work on my own, I determined that the transfer paper itself was just moving when the gun placed the stone down.

Is this a common problem? the silicon pad itself seems to be holding just find, its the transfer paper on top of the silicon pad seems to not want to stay still.

thanks
steve


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

sometimes the pad gets dirty so the tape does not stay put and moves around. I just get a damp paper towel and clean it off and it will get tacky again.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that.

I'm the machine's second owner. I just heard from support and they said that there may be washers under the table that have the table raised too high and to try taking the table off and adjusting it.

When your machine places rhinestones down, does it leave a deep imprint into the paper? On mine its very deep, almost braile like imprints.

When I peel the paper off, I can basically see the design imprinted into the pad.

thanks
steve


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> sometimes the pad gets dirty so the tape does not stay put and moves around. I just get a damp paper towel and clean it off and it will get tacky again.


wow talk about a quick fix... cleaning that pad is like putting crazy glue on the transfer paper... no sliding at all.

thanks
steve


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

If the lower gun is making that deep if an impression the air pressure may be set to high. There is a small valve behind the lower gun that can adjust the air pressure of it. 

Randy


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is the info to adjust the lower gun air pressure.

Check the Spin Gun lifting action to ensure it is not impacting too harshly. Go to OUTPUT setting “3” and press SET to lift the Bottom Spin Gun and see if the new solenoid causes a harder lift to it. If it does you may want to slightly close the Flow Control Fitting a bit.

Here is a photo of where it is located.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

hi thanks. I'll try that this weekend.

steve


----------

